
StatusNet, Free Social projects merge with GNU social - mattl
Or in other words: GNU project now has a production, stable decentralized social network project.<p>StatusNet powers identi.ca and lots of other sites on the social web. StatusNet and its fork, Free Social will merge with the existing GNU social project. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gnu.org&#x2F;software&#x2F;social&#x2F;
======
mattl
Details on the merge --
[http://www.gnu.org/software/social/merge.html](http://www.gnu.org/software/social/merge.html)

